
Implementing State Machines in PostgreSQL - felixge
http://felixge.de/2017/07/27/implementing-state-machines-in-postgresql.html
======
craigkerstiens
Nice interesting post, we've got a similar one that's a bit less on the
Postgres side though Postgres is our backend for it on how we use this model
to manage and run our database as a service -
[https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2016/08/12/state-machines-
to-...](https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2016/08/12/state-machines-to-run-
databases/)

